# The first log?



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

What was the first species you milled with a sawmill of any kind? Mine was Loblolly pine. CSMs are mills too so don't hold back just because you don't own a "real" mill. CSMs are definitely "real" mills.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

The first log I introduced myself to the anguish of chain saw milling was ash. That's the log I couldn't get the bark off the slabs that I was going to make benches from, so I soaked it for a long time. The result was severe face cracking and a nice pile of firewood. The interior of the log had a large crack running the length of the log so I didn't bother trying to get any boards from it.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Siberian elm. Great question BTW.


----------



## Gerald (Aug 21, 2008)

First log I had milled by another sawyer was Walnut. Was their to help. (This is when I caught the sawmill virus) First log I plan on milling on my new saw....Ash.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

CSM, Mesquite......and I'm STILL working on the first log!
Took most of them to a REAL sawyer.:thumbsup:
I think I should stick with S2S1SE!
That, or spend some big bucks.


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

ERC, it's the one in my profile picture.

junkhound


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Ponderosa Pine, I have never had a mill, not even a chainsaw mill, but have cut quite a few slabs with a chainsaw only. Nothing like the production you all do. Just enough for my own use. This thread inspired me to post a picture of a little table I made with some Pine slabs. (Posted in the finished project forum.)


----------



## The Judge (Jun 26, 2010)

Its funny that the question has arisen, as a young boy well 14 my first real job ahappened to be a sawmill an old handset Ammadon wire rope drive with a 42" whirling blade that my god terrified me. The guy I worked for laughed all morning long. The first log that I was a part of sawing was Eastern Hemlock that came from Woodstock Ct.The mill was located in Hampton Ct.down in a little valley behind a corn field that if you did"t know it was there you never would. I guess on that day when the smell of that first cut into the freshely felled timber, A wood fancy was born the sweet smell and the wet wood felt like nothing else I had ever sensed and oh the 42" blade. Ever since then I have had the need to smell and feel the texture and the aromas that accompany freshly sawn timber> Though I must say my alltime favorite is White ------- Answer tommorow have a safe and productive week All Judge


----------



## ARECHER (Aug 8, 2008)

My first of only a few was this knotty upper log from a black cherry. Used a chainsaw mill and "RipSaw".


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

And for anyone who thinks CSMs can't make beautiful lumber, just link them to AERCHER's post. That lump of coal made some real nice diamonds.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

It was a cedar elm blown down in my neighborhood. Milled it with my Ripsaw mill but the pics disappeared when my computer had a bit of a hiccup and deleted a bunch of stuff last year.


----------

